# Converting HGVC points to RCI points



## terces (Nov 23, 2017)

Does anyone know the conversion rate for HGVC points to RCI points?


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2017)

There isnt a correlation.  HGVC points go straight across to RCI and you book through the portal.  It uses HGVC points based on size. Its in the HGVC owners manual.






RCI points are completely different currency in RCI and vary based on location, demand, and size.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 24, 2017)

Here's the summary I wrote in 2014 that's posted on the TUG Advice Page.

RCI membership is included in the HGVC Club Dues. HGVC members use ClubPoints for RCI exchanges. HGVC has a set exchange rate for RCI exchanges (see table below). HGVC deducts ClubPoints from member’s account upon confirmation. Deposits are not required. Simply make the reservation or place an ongoing search request.  

_NOTE: HGVC members have access to RCI through the HGVC member website (not directly via an individual RCI account). As a result, standard RCI currencies normally associated with individual RCI accounts such as RCI Points or TPU values do not apply to HGVC members._

*Number of ClubPoints Required for RCI exchanges*







_NOTE: Some areas are Red Season only year round (such as Hawaii, Florida, Nevada) while other areas support all three seasons (such as the Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, Tennessee) _

For example
RCI Resort: Vacation Club II (RCI Code #5424) in northern Michigan has the following RCI Seasons 
BLUE - Mar 15, 2014 thru Apr 26, 2014 
BLUE - Nov 01, 2014 thru Dec 13, 2014 
RED - Jan 04, 2014 thru Mar 15, 2014 
RED - May 31, 2014 thru Oct 25, 2014 
RED - Dec 13, 2014 thru Dec 31, 2014 
WHITE - Apr 26, 2014 thru May 31, 2014 
WHITE - Oct 25, 2014 thru Nov 01, 2014​


----------

